# Good 12 volt tyre inflator wanted



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

I am looking for a decent 12 volt tyre inflator for the motorhome, that will inflate the tyres up 80psi without any bother.


I have got a Michelin High Power Rapid Inflator, but that really struggles to add even a couple of psi.


Can anyone please recommend one that will do the job easily.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Excellent compressor by Bonaire sold in Costco about £23


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I have just spoken to Ring Automotive technical who have advised that the following pump will be suitable to use;

http://www.ringautomotive.co.uk/product_detail.asp?prod=1902

120PSI and can run for 30 mins, so should be more than up to the job. A lot of the cheaper pumps even though they may advertise that they will reach a certain PSI, just don't have enough oomph.

I hope this helps,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Ring make a lot of good compressors, but expect to pay £45+. I bought a suitcace 240 volt compressor in Lidl in Germany this year for €35. Fantastic bit of kit. Will get from 70 to 80 psi in a minute.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Got a ring automotive RAC900 compressor.
Cracking bit of kit. Maybe a bit expensive but it copes easily with my 80 PSI tyres and does not need to run too long. Relatively quiet and smooth but needs to be connected to a battery with the supplied crocodile clips. Too powerful for a cigarette lighter.
Dave


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Agree. Ring Automotive RAC9000 is the best.
I have one and it does what is says on the tin.
Ian


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Ring RAC900 here too. Had cause to use it and it works. Mounted mine in garage and hard wired to leisure. Handy for pushbikes too..


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Just bought a tyre compressor from Lidl £12.99 does upto 10bar (145 psi). Have tried it and it works!!! Connects to cigarette lighter. Comes with a 3 year guarantee.


Ian


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bought this one from Maplins ,after recommendation on here, works fine on my van

Gary

http://www.maplin.co.uk/dc-12v-heavy-duty-air-compressor-225095


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

as a Ring agent I get all the toys to play with :wink: and have several versions at home from 12v , to 12v cordless , and 240v. They all have their foibles, mainly dealing with the adaptor at the end which goes onto the valve.

They are really all built for car valves which are more accessible than the ones on my MH. These really need a straight coupler like the one you get on the pump at a garage airline because the wheel trim shrouds it too much.

I use a RAC900 most of the time as it is the only one that really will get to 150psi if required but it needed a bit of fettling to get it near what I wanted and has been adapted to take a professional airline coupler. It also needs a dedicated 20a supply direct from the battery or it will kill all cigar lighter plugs.

When I get a chance I'll see about modifying the 240v unit to take a straight coupler and use that in the van run off the inverter.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.paddockspares.com/pm982-twin-cylinder-12v-compressor-usually-60-00gbp.html

http://www.paddockspares.com/pm981-portable-12v-compressor.html

We have the single cylinder version on the trailer, we plug it in to an external point and have an extension lead so we can reach all round and the Discovery if hooked up.










Peter


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

Many, many thanks for all the replies, I have never ever had so much response in a newsgroup before.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Ring RAC900 here too. Not cheap but have used it in earnest on the motorhome a few times. Also it for our two cars as well.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

snipped


Sprinta said:


> They are really all built for car valves which are more accessible than the ones on my MH. These really need a straight coupler like the one you get on the pump at a garage airline because the wheel trim shrouds it too much.


You could search for brass tyre valve extension on ebay? I've got a couple, you just screw it on finger tight and inflate through it, taking it off afterwards.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

grizzlyj said:


> snipped
> 
> 
> Sprinta said:
> ...


good find, that will do it. I thought about longer metal valves but they're likely to get caught if I kerb it.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

+1 more vote for the Ring RAC900.

Had mine for a year now and it's been spot on.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> +1 more vote for the Ring RAC900.
> 
> Had mine for a year now and it's been spot on.


+1.

Very useful little tool and reaches all six wheels on my van without having to fiddle around because of the long air line, Alan.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

+1 for RAC 900. One of the few bits of kit I've bought which does what it's supposed to.


----------

